

Mail from the (Velvet) Cybercrime Underground - knocknock
https://krebsonsecurity.com/2013/07/mail-from-the-velvet-cybercrime-underground/

======
antman
This is a good post but the original title is not clear. I found it when I
tried to post it again. Can you edit the title afer it was posted?

